# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  flash your fish

## hwchoy

for those who have never seen what flash can do to your fish, here's a run-of-the-mill Congo tetra being flashed

*Phenacogrammus interruptus*



same fish but at an angle that reflected more flash from the body

----------


## jja

:Jump for joy:  i am lost for words man... u are  :Well done:

----------


## benny

Very impressive indeed!!! Top notch stuff!!!

Cheers,

----------


## Wackytpt

Choy... you are the man!

great stuff!

----------


## ranmasatome

aiyo..so obscene...flash here flash there...lol..
nice..choy :Smile:

----------


## mervin

Great Picture there Choy !
 :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:

----------

